# anavar vs dianabol, which is better?



## BUCKY (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm trying to decide which one to get. I'm new to "gearing" but not new to bodybuilding. Are both product just about the same?


----------



## GMO (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't think you could have picked more opposite compounds than dbol and var.

Dbol is best for mass and strength gains, while var is used for cutting when BF% is already low.  Either one if run, needs to be run with test.

What are your stats? Age/height/weight/BF%/training history???


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Dec 14, 2011)

GMO said:


> I don't think you could have picked more opposite compounds than dbol and var.
> 
> Dbol is best for mass and strength gains, while var is used for cutting when BF% is already low. Either one if run, needs to be run with test.
> 
> What are your stats? Age/height/weight/BF%/training history???


 
This.  You really need to do some research, bro.


----------



## BigD4life (Dec 14, 2011)

That's not like apples and oranges, it's like apples and car tires. Lol


----------



## Bilal123 (Dec 14, 2011)

Maybe he means dianabol and anadrol?


----------



## BUCKY (Dec 15, 2011)

either one is run? needs to be run with test? I thought both were test? I'll do my re search but why the mixed responses?



GMO said:


> I don't think you could have picked more opposite compounds than dbol and var.
> 
> Dbol is best for mass and strength gains, while var is used for cutting when BF% is already low.  Either one if run, needs to be run with test.
> 
> What are your stats? Age/height/weight/BF%/training history???


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 15, 2011)

Ak-47 vs silenced pistol. 


Each serves their purpose well.


----------



## Tuco (Dec 15, 2011)

Here's a good one... What about anavar and Epistane? Similar compounds in that they dry you up and harden. Epi is otc and way cheaper... The cost of anavar is a real turn off...


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 15, 2011)

anavar has been known to have "positive" effects on the respiratory system as well. Meaning it has potential benefits to people in endurance sports


----------



## TGB1987 (Dec 16, 2011)

Epistane is stronger per mg without a doubt.  Anavar is only useful in very high doses for men.   80-100mgs and costs a fortune.  Epistane is relatively cheap has a higher anabolic rating and from real world experience works better IMO.  Anavar did ok for me at 80mgs per day when my bodyfat was below 8% but I really didn't notice too much of a difference any other time.


----------



## BUCKY (Dec 16, 2011)

Here's the thing, I'm buying 1000 IU worth of HGH (Kigtropin) and it will come with ether Dianabol or Anavar, 2 bottles of either one I choose at 50 mg a pill (100 pills per bottle, 200 pills total for 2 bottles). All for $900 (Holiday special thing). I just read about both drugs, both are steroids. Dianabol seem like there's more side effects, Anavar is mild. I read that Anavar gives "nice looking muscles" (I guess Dianabol gives those huge "monster muscles"). I'm going with Anavar then. I'm 5'7", 150 pounds, 28 years old. I don't plan on getting bigger that's not proportionate to my height, you know? I might try to go up to 160 to 170 pounds. I remember being close to 200 pounds in high school. It wasn't that great.

Another thing, instruction to my HGH (Kigtropin) has noted that adding testosterone, insulin and low dose t3 is something to consider. I'm a little lost here. Testosterone is the steroid, correct? So I might be going for Anavar. Now, what's the deal with taking insulin? And finally what is t3?

How come PCT is not ever mentioned (post cycle therapy)? Is that even needed when using Anavar? Will combating estrogenic side effects be necessary when using Anavar?



PITBULL915 said:


> Here's a good one... What about anavar and Epistane? Similar compounds in that they dry you up and harden. Epi is otc and way cheaper... The cost of anavar is a real turn off...


----------



## BUCKY (Dec 16, 2011)

I've just read something good about Anavar as well vs. Dianabol. Is PCT necessary when using Anavar? I read that some steroids will form bitch tits, thus one must combat it with Armidex, Nolvadex or Clomid. Which one is the better one in case I'd have to fight the "bitch tits"? Do all 3 have the same function?



Noheawaiian said:


> anavar has been known to have "positive" effects on the respiratory system as well. Meaning it has potential benefits to people in endurance sports


----------



## USMC (Dec 16, 2011)

5'7" and 150 pounds? You need to eat more, alot more.

As for the compounds, it's already been said. Dbol is typically used to kickstart a cycle, or to pass the week 9 slump, whereas Var is typically used at the back end of a cycle to tighten things up per se. lol Neither is a standalone.


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 16, 2011)

Read this before you do anything else http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/104658-first-cycle-pct.html


If you have any questions after that just ask


----------



## TGB1987 (Dec 16, 2011)

Why are you doing this?  From your answers you are not ready for any of this at all.  What reason would you want to use HGH? It makes no sense you are young.  You are only a 150 and have no desire to get bigger from what you stated in your post.  Why put your body through this what is the goal?  I really don't think you have any idea what you are getting into.


----------



## TGB1987 (Dec 16, 2011)

BUCKY said:


> Here's the thing, I'm buying 1000 IU worth of HGH (Kigtropin) and it will come with ether Dianabol or Anavar, 2 bottles of either one I choose at 50 mg a pill (100 pills per bottle, 200 pills total for 2 bottles). All for $900 (Holiday special thing). I just read about both drugs, both are steroids. Dianabol seem like there's more side effects, Anavar is mild. I read that Anavar gives "nice looking muscles" (I guess Dianabol gives those huge "monster muscles"). I'm going with Anavar then. I'm 5'7", 150 pounds, 28 years old. I don't plan on getting bigger that's not proportionate to my height, you know? I might try to go up to 160 to 170 pounds. I remember being close to 200 pounds in high school. It wasn't that great.
> 
> Another thing, instruction to my HGH (Kigtropin) has noted that adding testosterone, insulin and low dose t3 is something to consider.* I'm a little lost here. Testosterone is the steroid, correct? *So I might be going for Anavar. *Now, what's the deal with taking insulin? And finally what is t3?*
> 
> How come PCT is not ever mentioned (post cycle therapy)? Is that even needed when using Anavar? Will combating estrogenic side effects be necessary when using Anavar?


 

Stop now before you get hurt and blame it on the steroids.  You are not even anywhere near ready for anything.  Just by reading what is highlighted above it is painfully clear.  Let me say this number one INSULIN CAN KILL YOU VERY QUICKLY IF USED WRONG.  You have no business using anything.  I am only trying to save you from hurting yourself or worse.  Do not do any of this.  Stay on this forum and read for at least another year, along with training seriously in a real gym on a serious program, Eat good and much more than you currently are. If you can do all of that then maybe you will be ready but as of right now you are no more ready than a 15 year old kid.  You have no clue what you are doing and it will end terribly.


----------



## GMO (Dec 16, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Stop now before you get hurt and blame it on the steroids.  You are not even anywhere near ready for anything.  Just by reading what is highlighted above it is painfully clear.  Let me say this number one INSULIN CAN KILL YOU VERY QUICKLY IF USED WRONG.  You have no business using anything.  I am only trying to save you from hurting yourself or worse.  Do not do any of this.  Stay on this forum and read for at least another year, along with training seriously in a real gym on a serious program, Eat good and much more than you currently are. If you can do all of that then maybe you will be ready but as of right now you are no more ready than a 15 year old kid.  You have no clue what you are doing and it will end terribly.




^^^This x1000


----------



## oufinny (Dec 16, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Stop now before you get hurt and blame it on the steroids.  You are not even anywhere near ready for anything.  Just by reading what is highlighted above it is painfully clear.  Let me say this number one INSULIN CAN KILL YOU VERY QUICKLY IF USED WRONG.  You have no business using anything.  I am only trying to save you from hurting yourself or worse.  Do not do any of this.  Stay on this forum and read for at least another year, along with training seriously in a real gym on a serious program, Eat good and much more than you currently are. If you can do all of that then maybe you will be ready but as of right now you are no more ready than a 15 year old kid.  You have no clue what you are doing and it will end terribly.



    

These are the reasons I still have not done a cycle yet, research, research and more research!!!!


----------



## banker23 (Dec 16, 2011)

24.3% of bucky's posts are brand new threads and they all are equally stupid. He was gone for a couple weeks so now he'll probably start another sh*tstorm of bad threads. 

He asks a bunch of random questions then acts all confused when he gets answers...then there was the "arnold doesn't look so buff" these days thread. If you see a thread started by BUCKY, do yourself a favor and don't click on it or you might end up like this

Don't be fooled by a seemingly honest question made in good faith. I promise when you answer all he will do is ask progressively more and more retarded questions to follow up until you realize you've been had.


----------



## BUCKY (Dec 17, 2011)

dude, I was not guessing at all. What I wrote was on the instructions of my GH (Kigtropin). It was written that for bodybuilding purposes I'd need 4-8 IUs (I use the lowest which is 4 IUs). Then it was also written that for MAXIMUM benefits I should CONSIDER testosterone, insulin and t3. I asked here to see what you guys really know. But I was NOT guessing! You make it sound like I was. I wanted a clear answer but most of the answers I got were guesses as well. Now what is t3?



TGB1987 said:


> Stop now before you get hurt and blame it on the steroids.  You are not even anywhere near ready for anything.  Just by reading what is highlighted above it is painfully clear.  Let me say this number one INSULIN CAN KILL YOU VERY QUICKLY IF USED WRONG.  You have no business using anything.  I am only trying to save you from hurting yourself or worse.  Do not do any of this.  Stay on this forum and read for at least another year, along with training seriously in a real gym on a serious program, Eat good and much more than you currently are. If you can do all of that then maybe you will be ready but as of right now you are no more ready than a 15 year old kid.  You have no clue what you are doing and it will end terribly.


----------



## BUCKY (Dec 17, 2011)

neither is a standalone? you're kidding? each one is it's own. what are you talking about?



USMC said:


> 5'7" and 150 pounds? You need to eat more, alot more.
> 
> As for the compounds, it's already been said. Dbol is typically used to kickstart a cycle, or to pass the week 9 slump, whereas Var is typically used at the back end of a cycle to tighten things up per se. lol Neither is a standalone.


----------



## BUCKY (Dec 17, 2011)

I was trying to get answers. Now, I am 150 pounds, true, but I was close to 200 pounds as I stated as well. I have been lifting heavy weights for over 10 years. My max on the bench press was 285 pounds, this was when I had weight on me, I was stronger. What I meant by I don't want to get bigger is what you would see in those muscle magazines (monster muscle types). I could use 10-20 pounds on me though. I'd like to go up to 170-175. 

Now if you're familiar with steroids, is Anavar the "mildest" of all steroid for bodybuilding? I'm looking into it but if I can get answers here since this is a forum about steroids and bodybuilding, that would be great.



TGB1987 said:


> Why are you doing this?  From your answers you are not ready for any of this at all.  What reason would you want to use HGH? It makes no sense you are young.  You are only a 150 and have no desire to get bigger from what you stated in your post.  Why put your body through this what is the goal?  I really don't think you have any idea what you are getting into.


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 17, 2011)

Wait and learn my friend your not ready


----------



## TGB1987 (Dec 17, 2011)

You have a lot you need to cover.  I would suggest you start by using the search to find threads to answer your questions then once you have researched on your own then start a thread to ask questions you have not got answered.  THe questions you are asking are not anything you can't find by doing a little research.  What I don't get is why you are trying to use GH?  What possible reason would you need GH for ?


----------



## showtime104 (Dec 17, 2011)

ya guy ive been lifting and around this shit most my life i never got into using but most freinds do and your under 30 and thinkin on using but not gettin big then park the juice and hit the gym you can get there naturally in the next year or 2 without using andsave yourself alotta money and big mistakes and yes INSULIN can kill you be smart dont start(untill you have a clue) and like they said research research research


----------



## Freeway (Dec 17, 2011)

This thread has gh15 written all over it.


----------



## Glycomann (Dec 17, 2011)

depends what you're looking for.  Good var will work for strength and hardening without much weight gain.  I've used it on a cut with test cypionate and it was a very good combination. Things seem to work different for me than some guys but my expectations might be different. I tend to respond well to lower more moderate doses than some.  300 mg test C and 30-50 mg/d of var was enough to get me to my goal.  

Dianabol is a different animal all together.  It will add weight and strength and the weight will be wet not dry like var. You can control this somewhat with diet but an AI would be good to keep on hand if you are estrogen sensitive and gyno prone. I use it in small bursts to add mass and then switch to drier drugs to lose the bloofy look. Both drugs are good tools for the tool box.

i like 

Test + var
test + Mast + var
test + test-1- cyp + var

I like
test + dianabol
test + NPP + dianabol


----------



## laxdude22 (Dec 17, 2011)

man! good thing GOOGLE.COM was created. Never heard of it before but I put in what is t3? and I got....

These things call websites-guys check below if you do not know what I am referencing too

Thyroid hormone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thyroid_hormoneThe thyroid system of the thyroid hormones T3 and T4. ... Also available are synthetic combinations of T3/T4 in different ratios (such as Thyrolar) and pure-T3 ...
Circulation and Transport - Function - Related diseases - Measurement
T3: The Test | Triiodothyronine
labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/t3/tab/testDescribes how the T3 test is used, when a T3 test is ordered, and what the results of a T3 test might mean.
Cytomel - Steroid .com
Anabolic Steroids - Steroid .com › Steroid ProfilesCytomel is a synthetic T3 hormone that can speed up metabolism and help to shed body fat. Cytomel is a top choice by bodybuilders looking to lose fat.
T3 test: MedlinePlus Medical Encyclopedia
www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003687.htmTriiodothyronine (T3) is a thyroid hormone. It plays an important role in the body's control of metabolism. A laboratory test can be done to measure the amount of ...
What Is a T3?
What Is a T3?

by Van Theodorou · More by Van Theodorou
For the not-so-technically-minded, the question, What is T3? easily arises as a telecommunication customer reviews the many possible plans.
What is T3
wiki.answers.com › ... › Obesity and Metabolism DisordersT3 is the same as DS3 DS3 is a 44.736 Mbps Data Circuit or if channelized 28 T1's. T-carriers are made of multiple plain old telephone lines, but with many more ...
How Your Thyroid Works - "A delicate Feedback Mechanism"
Endocrine Diseases: thyroid, parathyroid adrenal and diabetes - EndocrineWeb › Endocrine Disorders › Thyroid DiseasesOct 12, 2010 – Thyroid cells are the only cells in the body which can absorb iodine. These cells combine iodine and the amino acid tyrosine to make T3 and T4 ...
What is T3? Find the definition for this term
Webmaster Tools & SEO Tools › Computer GlossaryFind the definition for T3 and other terms related to Webmaster or Computing easily with this Computer Glossary.
T3 Framework - JoomlArt Wiki
wiki.joomlart.com/wiki/JA_Template_Framework/OverviewOct 4, 2011 – T3 framework is the third generation template framework developed by JoomlArt for ... The major new features coming with the T3 Framework: ...
What is T3?
What is T3? 24, 2007 – Triiodothyronine (T3) is a hormone produced by the thyroid gland. It plays an important role in the body's control of metabolism. A laboratory ...


----------



## murf23 (Dec 17, 2011)

Yo Bucky listen to these guys . They are not telling you to be dicks .The advice your getting is prob the best advice your gonna get anywhere . WE want you to get big as fuck bro .We are not against you . But its obvious from your questions your not ready . It may sound stupid but the guys giving you advice actaully care and are trying to help ya . LISTEN UP BRO....You have a lot to learn so slow it down a bit and stick around for a while and learn all you can . Thats what most of us are here for .TO HELP YOU 

The fact that you thought dbol and var were both test shows you got a lot to learn . Take your time and listen and you will be glad you did .Good luck bro


----------



## BP2000 (Dec 17, 2011)

lol


----------



## BUCKY (Dec 18, 2011)

well this is the thing why I asked, my GH (Kigtropin), on its instructions SUGGESTED, but did NOT require the use of testosterone, insulin, and t3, for muscular gains and improving body composition. So this is really why I started this thread, I was looking to see what you guys thought of this. I'm already using GH (Kigtropin), 4 IUs daily. My main "need" for GH is mainly for "well being", surprisingly it is working, I feel better physically and mentally. Should I just stick with this and forget the 3 other things that was suggested? Not that I was going to use insulin, I'm not diabetic, but I was curious about testosterone and t3, therefore I asked about anavar and dianabol as both either one will be offered to me for free if I buy certain amounts of Kigtropin. I was trying to see which one should I get since I am trying to take advantage of this free offer.

Do you even use either one?



TGB1987 said:


> You have a lot you need to cover.  I would suggest you start by using the search to find threads to answer your questions then once you have researched on your own then start a thread to ask questions you have not got answered.  THe questions you are asking are not anything you can't find by doing a little research.  What I don't get is why you are trying to use GH?  What possible reason would you need GH for ?


----------



## BUCKY (Dec 18, 2011)

any experience with it though? I read side effects are low or non at all. This might be what I'm looking for. I'll do my research but does Anavar require the use of an AI or PCT, or no? 

Something about taking something "meant" for women (clomid, nolvadex, armidex) just bothers me, so if Anavar does not require the use of AI or PCT because it is considered a "mild" steroid, then that's great. 



Noheawaiian said:


> anavar has been known to have "positive" effects on the respiratory system as well. Meaning it has potential benefits to people in endurance sports


----------



## FordFan (Dec 18, 2011)

Bud, several have told you to read and read some more. If the $900 is burning a whole in your pocket,  I will gladly take it.

You are playing with your health.


----------



## BUCKY (Dec 19, 2011)

dbol and var is not test? I know it's AAS but someone also mentioned it's also test. What's going on?



murf23 said:


> Yo Bucky listen to these guys . They are not telling you to be dicks .The advice your getting is prob the best advice your gonna get anywhere . WE want you to get big as fuck bro .We are not against you . But its obvious from your questions your not ready . It may sound stupid but the guys giving you advice actaully care and are trying to help ya . LISTEN UP BRO....You have a lot to learn so slow it down a bit and stick around for a while and learn all you can . Thats what most of us are here for .TO HELP YOU
> 
> The fact that you thought dbol and var were both test shows you got a lot to learn . Take your time and listen and you will be glad you did .Good luck bro


----------



## MattPorter (Dec 19, 2011)

BUCKY said:


> dbol and var is not test? I know it's AAS but someone also mentioned it's also test. What's going on?


e.
dbol is a testosterone derivative and anavar is a DHT derivative. DHT is a by-product of testosterone.

You probably are not ready to do either, as you seem rather clueless, but Anavar dosed at 50-100mg a day may be a decent cycle. Stay the hell away from INSULIN and T3 -- you have no use for that for what you are trying to achieve.

Only do VAR or Dbol for 6 weeks as any longer will further stress the liver abd shit down your hpta badly.

Make sure you understand proper pct for restoring your testosterone. VAR will make for an easier pct than dbol.

I would use Sodium d aspartate in testosterone conversion factor-1 and sustain alpha topical to keep your erection hardness normalized.

Research more please.

-Matt


----------



## BUCKY (Dec 23, 2011)

bro, anavar does not aromatize. I re-searched, but it's good to know from someone here as well. I'd only be using 50mg daily, nothing more. Do I need an AI? I'd be going for Armidex if I did. 

Also, after using 6 weeks of anavar (along with HGH Kigtropin), do I then start my PCT with an AI (Armidex) for a few weeks correct? I was told that proper HGH cycle is for 6 months straight and 6 months off it. Can anyone confirm this? Since I'd only be using Anavar for 6 weeks and HGH for 6 months, then that means after the 6 weeks on anavar, I'd be on HGH (Kigtropin) with AI (Armidex) for PCT. Not really sure if this proper since I'm not technically off a cycle, just off anavar.



MattPorter said:


> e.
> dbol is a testosterone derivative and anavar is a DHT derivative. DHT is a by-product of testosterone.
> 
> You probably are not ready to do either, as you seem rather clueless, but Anavar dosed at 50-100mg a day may be a decent cycle. Stay the hell away from INSULIN and T3 -- you have no use for that for what you are trying to achieve.
> ...


----------



## AkaMr.AK (Dec 23, 2011)

murf23 said:


> Yo Bucky listen to these guys . They are not telling you to be dicks .The advice your getting is prob the best advice your gonna get anywhere . WE want you to get big as fuck bro .We are not against you . But its obvious from your questions your not ready . It may sound stupid but the guys giving you advice actaully care and are trying to help ya . LISTEN UP BRO....You have a lot to learn so slow it down a bit and stick around for a while and learn all you can . Thats what most of us are here for .TO HELP YOU
> 
> The fact that you thought dbol and var were both test shows you got a lot to learn . Take your time and listen and you will be glad you did .Good luck bro



x2 well said!


----------



## JJ-INSANE1 (Dec 23, 2011)

BUCKY said:


> bro, anavar does not aromatize. I re-searched, but it's good to know from someone here as well. I'd only be using 50mg daily, nothing more. Do I need an AI? I'd be going for Armidex if I did.
> 
> Also, after using 6 weeks of anavar (along with HGH Kigtropin), do I then start my PCT with an AI (Armidex) for a few weeks correct? I was told that proper HGH cycle is for 6 months straight and 6 months off it. Can anyone confirm this? Since I'd only be using Anavar for 6 weeks and HGH for 6 months, then that means after the 6 weeks on anavar, I'd be on HGH (Kigtropin) with AI (Armidex) for PCT. Not really sure if this proper since I'm not technically off a cycle, just off anavar.


I have to agree with the other members you need to do more research about these drugs or if misused they can be really dangerous and it's misuse and abuse that make give steroids a bad rep . Personally , I like both Var and Dbol and want to use both , but it can be hard on the liver with 2 17 AA orals .


----------



## BUCKY (Dec 24, 2011)

bro, what makes you think I'm not doing re-search and listening to these guys? I do listen. I also have questions too, you know? But also consider that there are bad (or mixed) advice out there, so don't always listen, do re-search as well. I'm here to ask question. I got some answers as well. I would not use dbol or anavar at the same time.



JJ-INSANE1 said:


> I have to agree with the other members you need to do more research about these drugs or if misused they can be really dangerous and it's misuse and abuse that make give steroids a bad rep . Personally , I like both Var and Dbol and want to use both , but it can be hard on the liver with 2 17 AA orals .


----------



## BUCKY (Dec 24, 2011)

oh I'm aware. stop the fear mongering. 

anyway, if you know, is it ok to use HGH Kigtropin with Anavar at the same time? I shoot my Kigtropin before I go to bed, should I use Anavar at the same time as well or should I spread it, meaning to use it when I wake up? I usually know of bad side effects when using 2 medications/drugs at the same time (like when I was sick I used aspirin with another drug for antihistamine, I felt horrible). I don't like to mix drugs at the same time. Not sure yet if this is also true with HGH and AAS.



FordFan said:


> Bud, several have told you to read and read some more. If the $900 is burning a whole in your pocket,  I will gladly take it.
> 
> You are playing with your health.


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 24, 2011)

It is fine to use hgh and anavar at the same time

50mg anavar is going to do jack shit for you though, except shut you down and waste your money. You need testosterone. Period. I don't know what the issue is exactly because I haven't read the last page but whatever your deal is with not running test you need to get over it. If you're going to cycle suck it up and come to terms with that fact, test is a necessity and you will love it anyway. If you absolutely must run an oral by itself dbol wins out a million to one. And yes you will need an AI with dbol, as well as proper pct with a serm. If you have any questions feel free to pm me bro, otherwise we are all willing to help if you come here with legit questions.


edit: Please read the entire first post in this thread. It will cover literally EVERY question you're asking right now, and after reading this you will understand why exactly you're getting the response that you are. It includes a very simple and effective cycle layout that you would be wise to follow to the letter, we honestly are just trying to help bro and this is one of the most informative threads I've ever come across http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/104658-first-cycle-pct.html


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 24, 2011)

This (insert expletive) isn't even reading the posts, nor researching anything by himself.

If you were truly reading what the people are saying, and truly doing your own research, this thread would not be where it is now.


----------



## murf23 (Dec 24, 2011)

THIS x 1000 ^^^^


----------



## MattPorter (Dec 26, 2011)

BUCKY said:


> bro, anavar does not aromatize. I re-searched, but it's good to know from someone here as well. I'd only be using 50mg daily, nothing more. Do I need an AI? I'd be going for Armidex if I did.
> 
> Also, after using 6 weeks of anavar (along with HGH Kigtropin), do I then start my PCT with an AI (Armidex) for a few weeks correct? I was told that proper HGH cycle is for 6 months straight and 6 months off it. Can anyone confirm this? Since I'd only be using Anavar for 6 weeks and HGH for 6 months, then that means after the 6 weeks on anavar, I'd be on HGH (Kigtropin) with AI (Armidex) for PCT. Not really sure if this proper since I'm not technically off a cycle, just off anavar.



First thing is however ---that is not exactly a "proper" cycle. Anavar alone is not ideal and should be combined with an injectable. If you are going to run this regardless of what we advise then a MINIMUM of 50mg will be used --- ideally 60-80mg if ran solo,,,,

Your G dosage should be MINIMUM of 4iu, (2iu am , 2iu pm)

Pct should NOT be overly harsh...if you wish to use what all boards tell you to use (a SERM) then toremifene will be sufficient alongside Testosterone Conversion Factor-1 (D aspartic acid) to further signal lh & fsh to produce test + sustain alpha topical to keep sexual function optimized.

-Matt


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Dec 26, 2011)

I think I might go put a .45 caliber to my fucking head.  Thanks FUCKY!


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 26, 2011)

Put 2 rounds in. If I read another post by this guy I'll be right behind you.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 27, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Put 2 rounds in. If I read another post by this guy I'll be right behind you.


----------



## banker23 (Dec 27, 2011)

Don't need a gun...just read one of BUCKY's posts over and over 10 times. This is what will happen halfway through the 10th rep. There's one for all three of us.

We should have someone translate this to Arabic and narrate it in a continuous loop so we can break it out to wear down terror suspects.


----------



## btls (Jan 9, 2012)

Bucky, you should listen to the guys who have been around the block before. I know its hard not to do something once you have your mind set on it, but you really should listen; it really sounds like you have no idea what you are getting ready to put your body through. I have learned a lot just from reading different threads, I suggest you do some more research before you proceed with your plans any further. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 9, 2012)

did Bucky die yet?


----------



## Salinger (Jan 9, 2012)

Possibly, if he "researched" the insulin by injecting it...


----------

